# Timeshare tie-on to China river cruise



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 7, 2012)

What Asian location would you suggest to visit pre-or post- a Viking China cruise/tour?  I know that time of year makes a difference in terms of preferred locations.  We haven't booked yet for 2013, but months under consideration are:

May, June, July (if we visit Tibet) and October.  Thanks!


----------

